# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  به نظرتون سفارش بدم کتابای جدید و یا دیگه دیره و بیخیال شم؟

## amir11

سلام ...قبل از اینکه اصل حرفمو بگم اینو خدمتتون عرض کنم که میدونم وقت کمه میدونم سال تموم ش دیگه ولی لطفا جواب بدین من پشت کنکور نظام قدیمم هنوزم علاف این تمدید بودم که نشد تا حالام چیزی نخوندم به نظرتون سفارش بدم کتابای جدید و یا دیگه دیره و بیخیال شم؟نمیخام احساساتی تصمیم بگیرم اینم بگم که اماده ام واسه سختی کشیدن و زیاد خوندن لطفا رک بگین نمیخام اخرش به جایی نرسم ممنون

----------


## Alix_Sb

سلام / من کنکوری یا پشت نیستم
اما ببخشید فکر میکنم یکی 2 ماهی میشه گفتن نظام قدیم دیگ 1400برگزار نمیشه

----------


## Nine

خودت بهتر میدونی که میشه یا نمیشه

----------


## amir11

نه تازه همین امروزم شبکه یک میگفتن دو هفته دیگه وقت دادن به وزیر علوم اصن یه اوضاعیه

----------


## amir11

> خودت بهتر میدونی که میشه یا نمیشه


خاستم از چند نفر ادم با تجربه بپرسم مشورت کنم باهاشون بعد تصمیمی بگیرم

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام ...قبل از اینکه اصل حرفمو بگم اینو خدمتتون عرض کنم که میدونم وقت کمه میدونم سال تموم ش دیگه ولی لطفا جواب بدین من پشت کنکور نظام قدیمم هنوزم علاف این تمدید بودم که نشد تا حالام چیزی نخوندم به نظرتون سفارش بدم کتابای جدید و یا دیگه دیره و بیخیال شم؟نمیخام احساساتی تصمیم بگیرم اینم بگم که اماده ام واسه سختی کشیدن و زیاد خوندن لطفا رک بگین نمیخام اخرش به جایی نرسم ممنون


سلام قدیمی منم قدیمی ام 
ببین اگه اماده سختی کشیدنی اول به خودت تو عمل ثابت کن نه تو حرف 
مثلا بیا 20 روز همون مباحث مشترک رو از کتابات بخون و ساعت مطالعه بالا و سختی بده به خودت ببین میتونی دووم بیاری یا نه 
بعدش که دووم اوردی برو کتابارو بگیر و بترکونشون 
نگران وقت هم نباش اینقدر درسها سبک شده که شگفت زده خواهی شد و مشه رسوندشون از الان هم

----------


## _Joseph_

تنها درس بد قلق نظام جیدید شیمی هستش و بس
برای شیمی حتما حتما کتاب سبک بگیر و کتابهای جمع بندی نشر الگو رو حتما حتما حتما بگیر از نون شب هم واجب ترن این کتابا و من رو به معنی واقعی کلمه نجات دادن از این شیمی مضخرف

----------


## Amirsh23

یه بنده خدایی بود تو یه گروه تلگرامی خیلی داشت حرص عدم تمدید  نظام قدیمو میخورد و اینکه چجوری با هزینه معقول کتابای نظام جدید گیر بیاره کلی کمکش کردم و آرزوی موفقیت بعد یه ماه و نیم بعد تو همون گروه دیدم باز قاطیه حاشیه نظام قدیم و اینکه کتابای جدید گرفتم  و چیکار کنم و راهنمایی میخوام و ...شده . حقیقتش یجوری ناراحت شدم و تازه فهمیدم پدر مادرا از دستمون چی میکشن . حالا چرا اینارو میگم؟! تصمیم خودته اما حرف زدن خیلی آسونه برای  اینکه میتونی یا نه باید پای عملش وایسی خیلیا همیشه شرایطو بهونه میکنن و میبینی تایم هرچقدرم باشه فایده ای براشون نداره

----------


## amir11

> سلام قدیمی منم قدیمی ام 
> ببین اگه اماده سختی کشیدنی اول به خودت تو عمل ثابت کن نه تو حرف 
> مثلا بیا 20 روز همون مباحث مشترک رو از کتابات بخون و ساعت مطالعه بالا و سختی بده به خودت ببین میتونی دووم بیاری یا نه 
> بعدش که دووم اوردی برو کتابارو بگیر و بترکونشون 
> نگران وقت هم نباش اینقدر درسها سبک شده که شگفت زده خواهی شد و مشه رسوندشون از الان هم


شمام میخاین جدید بدین ؟ پیشنهاد خوبیه ممنونم

----------


## _Joseph_

> یه بنده خدایی بود تو یه گروه تلگرامی خیلی داشت حرص عدم تمدید  نظام قدیمو میخورد و اینکه چجوری با هزینه معقول کتابای نظام جدید گیر بیاره کلی کمکش کردم و آرزوی موفقیت بعد یه ماه و نیم بعد تو همون گروه دیدم باز قاطیه حاشیه نظام قدیم و اینکه کتابای جدید گرفتم  و چیکار کنم و راهنمایی میخوام و ...شده . حقیقتش یجوری ناراحت شدم و تازه فهمیدم پدر مادرا از دستمون چی میکشن . حالا چرا اینارو میگم تصمیم خودته اما حرف زدن خیلی آسونه اینکه میتونی یا نه باید پای عملش وایسی


ببین واقعا من هم تو بعضی دروس مشکل داشتم و کمکم الان داره قلقش دستم میاد و به نظرم حق دارن سر در گم بشن چرا که درسها یه جوری عوض شده که نمیتونی تصمیم بگیری بعضی قسمتها رو بخونی یا نه چرا که امکان سوال اومدن هست و بعضی مباحث هم گنگک شدن و اگه شناخت کافی رو یه نفر نداشته باشه ممکنه یکم سردر گم بشه مخصوصا اونایی که به جای اینکه برن بشینن بخونن میان مقایسه میکنن کتابارو با قدیم (مثل من) و اخرش سردرگم میشن 
ولی به این دوستمون هم میگم که اگه تونست و انگیزه استقامت داشت میتونه امیدوار باشه 
ولی نباید هی نوک بزنه به قدیم و مثل یه دوازدهمی بخواد بخونه

----------


## _Joseph_

> شمام میخاین جدید بدین ؟ پیشنهاد خوبیه ممنونم


میخوام جدید بدم؟؟؟؟؟؟مگه قدیمی هم وجود داره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Amirsh23

> ببین واقعا من هم تو بعضی دروس مشکل داشتم و کمکم الان داره قلقش دستم میاد و به نظرم حق دارن سر در گم بشن چرا که درسها یه جوری عوض شده که نمیتونی تصمیم بگیری بعضی قسمتها رو بخونی یا نه چرا که امکان سوال اومدن هست و بعضی مباحث هم گنگک شدن و اگه شناخت کافی رو یه نفر نداشته باشه ممکنه یکم سردر گم بشه مخصوصا اونایی که به جای اینکه برن بشینن بخونن میان مقایسه میکنن کتابارو با قدیم (مثل من) و اخرش سردرگم میشن 
> ولی به این دوستمون هم میگم که اگه تونست و انگیزه استقامت داشت میتونه امیدوار باشه 
> ولی نباید هی نوک بزنه به قدیم و مثل یه دوازدهمی بخواد بخونه


میدونی بحث سر چیه طرف ۲ ماه قبل یه سوالی از من پرسیده و از افراد دیگه و کامل جوابشو گرفته ولی این بحث قدیمی شدن بیشتر براش بهونه نخوندن شده و الانم همونارو میپرسه فکر کنم یکم کج فهمی شد البته یوسف جان حرف شما هم حقه نظام جدیداش گیرن چه برسه قدیم

----------


## amir11

> یه بنده خدایی بود تو یه گروه تلگرامی خیلی داشت حرص عدم تمدید  نظام قدیمو میخورد و اینکه چجوری با هزینه معقول کتابای نظام جدید گیر بیاره کلی کمکش کردم و آرزوی موفقیت بعد یه ماه و نیم بعد تو همون گروه دیدم باز قاطیه حاشیه نظام قدیم و اینکه کتابای جدید گرفتم  و چیکار کنم و راهنمایی میخوام و ...شده . حقیقتش یجوری ناراحت شدم و تازه فهمیدم پدر مادرا از دستمون چی میکشن . حالا چرا اینارو میگم؟! تصمیم خودته اما حرف زدن خیلی آسونه برای  اینکه میتونی یا نه باید پای عملش وایسی خیلیا همیشه شرایطو بهونه میکنن و میبینی تایم هرچقدرم باشه فایده ای براشون نداره


میفهمم چی میگین خودم یکی از همونام که همش دنبال بها نه ان ولی میخام تغییر کنم چون یجورایی سرم به سنگ خورده

----------


## _Joseph_

> میدونی بحث سر چیه طرف ۲ ماه قبل یه سوالی از من پرسیده و از افراد دیگه و کامل جوابشو گرفته ولی این بحث قدیمی شدن بیشتر براش بهونه نخوندن شده و الانم همونارو میپرسه فکر کنم یکم کج فهمی شد البته یوسف جان حرف شما هم حقه نظام جدیداش گیرن چه برسه قدیم


من کاملا باهاتون موافقم امیر با نظر قبلیتون هم موافق بودم  :Yahoo (105):  شما درست میگید از اینجور ادمها زیاد هست توئ همین انجمن

----------


## _Joseph_

> میفهمم چی میگین خودم یکی از همونام که همش دنبال بها نه ان ولی میخام تغییر کنم چون یجورایی سرم به سنگ خورده


خیلی خطرناکه واقعا اول خودت رو بازخواست کن بعد تصمیم بگیر مخصوصا که پول کتابا زیاده 
اگرم دیدی نمیتونی بخونی و انگیزه نداری و بیشتر هیجان بود تا سر به سنگ خوردن همون نظام قدیم مشترکات رو بخون یه چیزایی رو میزنی دیگه آخر سر

----------


## Amirsh23

> میفهمم چی میگین خودم یکی از همونام که همش دنبال بها نه ان ولی میخام تغییر کنم چون یجورایی سرم به سنگ خورده


گفتنش راحته منم همینطوری بودم شاید از رتبه برتر کنکور اطلاعات کنکوریم بیشتر بود (نمونش فراوونه مخصوصا تازگیا یکیشون معلوم شد) ولی خودم لنگ بودم . بعضی وقتا حتی بدون اطلاعات و برنامه و منبع و ... حتی با کمترین امکانات فقط باید شروع کنی تا بفهمی چند چندی اصلا راهی که انتخاب کردی درسته یا نه بعدش . یه مشکل ما اینه الانمونو فدای آیندمون میکنم درحالی فقط داریم یه گذشته خراب میسازیم و یه  آینده دست نیافتنی

----------


## _Joseph_

به هر حال من گفتنی ها رو گفتم امیدوارم تصمیم درستی بگیرید . موفق باشید

----------


## _Joseph_

> گفتنش راحته منم همینطوری بودم شاید از رتبه برتر کنکور اطلاعات کنکوریم بیشتر بود ولی خودم لنگ بودم . بعضی وقتا حتی بدون اطلاعات و برنامه و منبع و ... حتی با کمترین امکانات فقط باید شروع کنی تا بفهمی چند چندی اصلا راهی که انتخاب کردی درسته یا نه بعدش . یه مشکل ما اینه الانمونو فدای آیندمون میکنم درحالی فقط داریم یه گذشته خراب میسازیم و یه  آینده دست نیافتنی


 :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (6): بیا بغل عمو  :Yahoo (20): 
داشتم دقیقا این رو تایپ میکردم  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## amir11

بالاخره باید به خودمون بیایم باید شروع کرد درست میگین

----------


## amir11

> به هر حال من گفتنی ها رو گفتم امیدوارم تصمیم درستی بگیرید . موفق باشید


ممنون دوست عزیز شمام همینطور

----------


## Amirsh23

> بیا بغل عمو 
> داشتم دقیقا این رو تایپ میکردم


بالاخره از ویژگی ترک هاست دیگر .نظرات سازنده و مشترک  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## _Joseph_

> بالاخره از ویژگی ترک هاست دیگر .


 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mina_medicine

نمیدونم چرا وقتی این تاپیکارو میبینم
یه جورایی استرسی میشم ناراحت میشم واسه استارتر اصن یه حال بدی بم دست میده
فکر کنم یکم زیادی دارم همدردی میکنم با بقیه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amir11

> نمیدونم چرا وقتی این تاپیکارو میبینم
> یه جورایی استرسی میشم ناراحت میشم واسه استارتر اصن یه حال بدی بم دست میده
> فکر کنم یکم زیادی دارم همدردی میکنم با بقیه


نگو تورو خدا یکم امید بده بدتر داغونم کردی که

----------


## ArthurMorgan

اگه میتونی سختی وحشتناکی بکشی از الان تا کنکور.همه شبکه های اجتماعی رو دیلیت کنی،اینترنت رو بذاری کنار ممکنه که بشه.
و گرنه نمیشه و باید برای کنکور ۱۴۰۱ برنامه ریزی کنی.
میدونم شاید ناراحت بشی یا چیزی ولی این که بگم میشه و راحته و برو برای سه رقمی و اینا خودت رو ممکنه در آینده افسرده کنه چون با این امید جوگیر میشی و اگه نشه وحشتناکه نا امید میشی.آره کسانی بودن که از الان شروع کردن و حتی زیر پونصد آوردن ولی اهل سختی بودن،از خوابشون زدن،همه چیز رو ول کردن و واقعا جون گذاشتن.میتونی؟بسم الله
همیشه تو کنکور تجربی امکان موفقیت زیر یک درصده.

----------


## Mina_medicine

> نگو تورو خدا یکم امید بده بدتر داغونم کردی که


*آخه میدونی من اگه تصمیم بگیرم کاری کنم نمیرم از کسی بپرسم میشه یا نه؟
یه جورایی از نظرات منفی بقیه خوشم نمیاد
و اینکه هیچ کس جای تو نیست و تورو نمیشناسه
هرکس با توجه به روحیات و تجربیات خودش راهنماییت میکنه
یکی شکست زیاد خورده و دیگه اهل بلند شدن و جنگیدن نیست میگه دیگه نشدنیه
حقم داره کم هستن افرادی که انقد با اراده باشن.
من باشم اینجور سوالارو نمیپرسم و راه خودمو میرم
یا تهش رسیدنه یا تهش خوشحالم از تلاشی که کردم.
اگه میخوای شروع کنی کتاب خریدن خودش دردسر داره و طول میکشه حداقل حداقل 3 هفته تا یه ماه باید درگیر کتاب خریدن باشی. چه منبعی بخرم از کجا بخرم کجا قیمتش مناسب تره کتاب درسی از کجا بیارم و الی اخرررر ..
اگه راه دیگه ای جز واسه کنکور خوندن داری به اونم فکر کن ...*

----------


## amir11

> اگه میتونی سختی وحشتناکی بکشی از الان تا کنکور.همه شبکه های اجتماعی رو دیلیت کنی،اینترنت رو بذاری کنار ممکنه که بشه.
> و گرنه نمیشه و باید برای کنکور ۱۴۰۱ برنامه ریزی کنی.
> میدونم شاید ناراحت بشی یا چیزی ولی این که بگم میشه و راحته و برو برای سه رقمی و اینا خودت رو ممکنه در آینده افسرده کنه چون با این امید جوگیر میشی و اگه نشه وحشتناکه نا امید میشی.آره کسانی بودن که از الان شروع کردن و حتی زیر پونصد آوردن ولی اهل سختی بودن،از خوابشون زدن،همه چیز رو ول کردن و واقعا جون گذاشتن.میتونی؟بسم الله
> همیشه تو کنکور تجربی امکان موفقیت زیر یک درصده.


راستش خودمم دنبال این نیستم که فقط مثبت بشنوم بیشتر میخام منطقی باشم اهل فضای مجازیم نیستم وقتمم ازاده فقط میخام اولش به اخرش فکر کنم که بعدا پشیمون نشم از کارم به هر حال ممنون از نظرتون

----------


## amir11

[QUOTE=Mina_medicine;1683463]*آخه میدونی من اگه تصمیم بگیرم کاری کنم نمیرم از کسی بپرسم میشه یا نه؟
یه جورایی از نظرات منفی بقیه خوشم نمیاد
و اینکه هیچ کس جای تو نیست و تورو نمیشناسه
هرکس با توجه به روحیات و تجربیات خودش راهنماییت میکنه
یکی شکست زیاد خورده و دیگه اهل بلند شدن و جنگیدن نیست میگه دیگه نشدنیه
حقم داره کم هستن افرادی که انقد با اراده باشن.
من باشم اینجور سوالارو نمیپرسم و راه خودمو میرم
یا تهش رسیدنه یا تهش خوشحالم از تلاشی که کردم.
اگه میخوای شروع کنی کتاب خریدن خودش دردسر داره و طول میکشه حداقل حداقل 3 هفته تا یه ماه باید درگیر کتاب خریدن باشی. چه منبعی بخرم از کجا بخرم کجا قیمتش مناسب تره کتاب درسی از کجا بیارم و الی اخرررر ..
اگه راه دیگه ای جز واسه کنکور خوندن داری به اونم فکر کن ...*[/QUO
شاید دنبال تلنگر بودم نمیدونم . کتابای درسی رو تهیه کردم البته دست دوم فقط این استرس نتیجه و اینکه نکنه یوقت کم بیارم نمیزاره که شروع کنم

----------


## .Delaram

> سلام ...قبل از اینکه اصل حرفمو بگم اینو خدمتتون عرض کنم که میدونم وقت کمه میدونم سال تموم ش دیگه ولی لطفا جواب بدین من پشت کنکور نظام قدیمم هنوزم علاف این تمدید بودم که نشد تا حالام چیزی نخوندم به نظرتون سفارش بدم کتابای جدید و یا دیگه دیره و بیخیال شم؟نمیخام احساساتی تصمیم بگیرم اینم بگم که اماده ام واسه سختی کشیدن و زیاد خوندن لطفا رک بگین نمیخام اخرش به جایی نرسم ممنون


 منم تغییر نظامی ام آره میتونیی منم خیلی از دروس ترس داشتم ولی وقتی کتابارو خوندم فهمیدم اکثر مطالب دقیقا مثل قدیمه مطالب جدید درمقایسه با  حذفیات  یه بردن اصلا منابعو خوب انتخاب کنی میتونی

----------


## amir11

> منم تغییر نظامی ام آره میتونیی منم خیلی از دروس ترس داشتم ولی وقتی کتابارو خوندم فهمیدم اکثر مطالب دقیقا مثل قدیمه مطالب جدید درمقایسه با  حذفیات  یه بردن اصلا منابعو خوب انتخاب کنی میتونی


چون وقت کمی دارم میترسم نتونم تموم کنم امیدوارم موفق باشید شما

----------


## fazimazi

این چه سوالیه آخه با این سوال میخوای به بازدید بیشتر از تاپیکت برسی فقط ؟

----------


## .Delaram

> چون وقت کمی دارم میترسم نتونم تموم کنم امیدوارم موفق باشید شما


حجمش نسبت به نظام قدیم خیلی کمتره ریاضی فیزیک ک همونه فقط ی چیزایی حذف شده زیستم تقریبا همونه ولی خیلی چیزا حذف شده(اضافه شده هم داره ولی اونقدر زیاد نیست که بخواد مانعت بشه) توی شیمی ممکنه اذیت بشی ک اونم با یه منبع خوب حله 
همش بستگی به تلاش خودت داره ولی اینکه از تغییر نظام بترسی لازم نیس مباحث همونان با حجم کمتر

----------


## B.R

خب بستگی ب هدفت داره عزیز
و اراده ای ک میخوای براش بزاری ....

----------


## Maneli

> چون وقت کمی دارم میترسم نتونم تموم کنم امیدوارم موفق باشید شما


تا وقتی از شکست میترسی هرگز موفق نمیشی 
جواب سوالت نه هستش جانم
موفق باشی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Hisen

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir11


سلام ...قبل از اینکه اصل حرفمو بگم اینو خدمتتون عرض کنم که میدونم وقت کمه میدونم سال تموم ش دیگه ولی لطفا جواب بدین من پشت کنکور نظام قدیمم هنوزم علاف این تمدید بودم که نشد تا حالام چیزی نخوندم به نظرتون سفارش بدم کتابای جدید و یا دیگه دیره و بیخیال شم؟نمیخام احساساتی تصمیم بگیرم اینم بگم که اماده ام واسه سختی کشیدن و زیاد خوندن لطفا رک بگین نمیخام اخرش به جایی نرسم ممنون


شدن که میشه . 
ولی از الان احتمال پیروزی کمتر از شکسته!*

----------


## Sonia.sharifi

سلام
من هم نظام قدیم بودم و چهارسال از درس دور بودم از اول دی خودم تصمیم گرفتم ک کنکور بدم و تازه شروع کردم دارم نظام جدید میخونم
شما بیشتر از هر کسی خودتونو میشناسین 
اگه اهل حاشیه و گوش کردن ب حرف بقیه و... هستی و اهل سختی کشیدن نیستی پس بیخیال شو. همه چیز به خودت بستگی داره
موفق باشین

----------


## Saboor Zed

*همه چیز به خودتون بستگی داره... شدن میشه ولی باید از دلو جون مایه بذاری...با برنامه...روش مطالعه مناسب...روش تست زنی...روش مرور....منابع مناسب سطح علمیتون...عملکردتون سر جلسه...همه اینا دخیلن در موفقیتتون....180 روز تقریبن تایم مونده و کم نیست...این 6 ماهو بخون و عالی و با شرایطی که عرض کردم برو جلو ایشالا به هدفت میرسی.*

----------


## amir11

> *همه چیز به خودتون بستگی داره... شدن میشه ولی باید از دلو جون مایه بذاری...با برنامه...روش مطالعه مناسب...روش تست زنی...روش مرور....منابع مناسب سطح علمیتون...عملکردتون سر جلسه...همه اینا دخیلن در موفقیتتون....180 روز تقریبن تایم مونده و کم نیست...این 6 ماهو بخون و عالی و با شرایطی که عرض کردم برو جلو ایشالا به هدفت میرسی.*


ممنونم از راهنماییتون به امید خدا شروع میکنم خدا کنه که بشه

----------


## sana_m

سلام. سوالتون خیلی کلی هستش و بر اساس شرایطتون هزارتا جواب میتونه داشته باشه . وضعیت تحصیلیتون تو نظام قدیم؟ رشته هدفتون؟ دانشگاه؟ میزان تلاشتون؟ و... همه ی اینا تو تصمیم اتون تاثیر دارن

----------


## Kimiaaaaaa

سلام بچه ها برای 26 دی ازمون هست توی کلاسینو با جایزه که تیمی هست کی عضو تیم بدبخت خالی من میشه؟هر کی میخواد عضو تیم من بشه بهم پیام بده لینکو بدم

----------


## NormaL

> نه تازه همین امروزم شبکه یک میگفتن دو هفته دیگه وقت دادن به وزیر علوم اصن یه اوضاعیه


و هستند مردانی از سرزمین پارس که در تاریخ ۱۱ دی ماه هنوز به برگزار شدن نظام قدیم امید دارند

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NormaL


و هستند مردانی از سرزمین پارس که در تاریخ ۱۱ دی ماه هنوز به برگزار شدن نظام قدیم امید دارند


همونطور ک مام تا يه هفته مونده ب کنکور ب تعويق اميد داشتيم*

----------


## reza122

> *
> 
> همونطور ک مام تا يه هفته مونده ب کنکور ب تعويق اميد داشتيم*


بالاخره کسی نیست بگه نظام قدیم هست یا نه؟

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza122


بالاخره کسی نیست بگه نظام قدیم هست یا نه؟


صبح بخیر ایران!*

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza122


بالاخره کسی نیست بگه نظام قدیم هست یا نه؟


ديدي ما کنکورياي اسبق چ ضربه اي خورديم؟؟کسي موفق شد 99 ک از اينا دور موند!واسشم مهم نبود چ ميشه!!فقط خوند
شما بشين مباحث مشترکو بخون!يا ميشه يا نميشه!درهرصورت ضرر ک نکردين!!!!!!!
ولي مطمين باشين همون نظام جديد خواهد بود....*

----------

